# IUI then AF on day 22!



## Scoobylou (Jan 19, 2012)

All was going well with IUI, 2 nice big follicles, trigger day 14, then disaster on Sunday, AF on day 22 of cycle.  (And its not implantation bleeding unfortunately unless a whole football team is trying to burrow in!) I just wondered if anyone had had anything similar and if so what was the cause?


----------



## BeckyA (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi scoobylou. This cycle I overstimulated and my IUI was cancelled. Then i got AF on day 19! It was quite a shock. I had been taking 75 of gonal f from day 3 to day 11 before it was cancelled and i was told to stop. it was also my second iui cycle in a row, so I reckon it was just build up of hormones in the system which led to cycle being messed up.

Hope this helps.

Sorry for your bfn.
X


----------



## Westie16 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

I have now had 3 medicated IUI's with Menopur and each cycle I got AF on day 22, I asked at the hospital and then just said it was probably due to medication, they were not at all concerned!

Sorry that I can't offer any more information x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

I had this on my cycle between iuis with 100mg Clomid. AF 22. My doc thought it might be medicines affecting progesterone level. The 2nd iui I had I took progesterone tablets for 12 days post iui. Unf no bfp but cycle was back to normal. 
Maybe ask for cd21 blood test or the progesterone tablets.


----------

